# So I get my Silver Standard Friday.



## Olie

I am finally going to get my Silver girl! (If all goes well) 

She is 1 1/2. I have been talking with the breeder for weeks and she has been wonderful. Her name is Suri and I plan on keeping that name. She will be coming from a good home too so the transition should be fine. All my other dogs came as pups so this will be a nice bonus! Wish me luck!


----------



## KPoos

Oh I'm so happy for you!!! She's beautiful! Please take lots of pictures and let us know how the transition goes.


----------



## Olie

KPoos said:


> Oh I'm so happy for you!!! She's beautiful! Please take lots of pictures and let us know how the transition goes.


You know I will. Thanks for the advise and feedback on this as well.


----------



## jak

That's great, and what a beautiful dog she is, congratulations!


----------



## plumcrazy

Uh oh... look who got bit by the poodle bug!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Trillium

What a lovely dog. Congrats let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Olie

plumcrazy said:


> Uh oh... look who got bit by the poodle bug!!!  Congratulations!


I DID! But it's the last one! I was torn for the longest time on red too.........but I can just come here and look at yours and everyone else's.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Lovely girl Olie!! Congratulations!!! What is her lineage? Best wishes for a long, enjoyable, healthy life together.


----------



## Olie

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Lovely girl Olie!! Congratulations!!! What is her lineage? Best wishes for a long, enjoyable, healthy life together.


Thanks. I sent you a PM - not sure it worked.


----------



## cash

She is beautiful! Congrats! I hope the transition goes smoothly for all of you!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

WOW lucky girl.


----------



## Dogsinstyle

That is wonderful news!
Carole


----------



## FUZBUTZ

Suri is absolutely gorgeous. I love her name. Why is the breeder rehoming her? Great for you that she is, but just curious as to why they are not going to keep her.


----------



## Olie

They have a busy home, plus she supports a poodle rescue. They are moving forward in showing with her 2 sisters Shana and Tess. She has a couple wins (I'm not a show person I have a little info on that) Not sure that Suri was was ready for that. She's an energetic girl. We may look at agility with her, and then Olie down the road of course. We are lucky I know.


----------



## Keithsomething

shes a GORGEOUS girl!!!
I hope she brings you MANY years of happiness ^_^


----------



## spoospirit

_What a lovely girl! She has obviously been well cared for. I hope all goes well with the transition. Keep us updated!
_


----------



## bigredpoodle

Olie said:


> They have a busy home, plus she supports a poodle rescue. They are moving forward in showing with her 2 sisters Shana and Tess. She has a couple wins (I'm not a show person I have a little info on that) Not sure that Suri was was ready for that. She's an energetic girl. We may look at agility with her, and then Olie down the road of course. We are lucky I know.


Congrats Olie I have silver girl "Libby " that I simply adore this one you are getting is awesome What is her pedigree lineage ? Good for you I am so happy !


----------



## Olie

bigredpoodle said:


> Congrats Olie I have silver girl "Libby " that I simply adore this one you are getting is awesome What is her pedigree lineage ? Good for you I am so happy !


I didnt know that. I'd like to see her!


----------



## Aidan

She's a beautiful dog! How did you find such a pretty girl!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Olie said:


> I didnt know that. I'd like to see her!


I will post a pic of her she is my girl and very pretty !


----------



## tintlet

*Suri's breeder*

Thank You Olie for letting me know about this forum. Looks like a very nice group of Poodle lovers!!

Suri's pedigree is http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=366454

parents OFA http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1189434#animal
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1278138#animal

There have been some questions about why we had Suri spayed.

every litter we breed, I'm thinking 2-3 generations ahead. even tho Suri has a beautiful long neck, pretty head, nice depth of chest, and good rear angulation, she also has a gay tail and her shoulders set forward. I get flack all the time for being to critical on what we keep...lol

even tho we don't have a lot of dogs ( generally less than 6 adult dogs in our home, my daughter Kelsey has the same), I want our babies to have more individual attention. I think Suri will have a great time in her new home!!!

I don't run a rescue ( at least that what I tell my hubby..lol) but we always seem to have something end up on the doorstep that needs care and a fresh start. If you breed, then do rescue...if you don't breed , then do rescue anyway. we keep a link to Carolina Poodle rescue on our website. They can always use donations of $$ 

any other questions , you can reach me at [email protected]

Gloria and the crazy tintlet Spoos!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

tintlet said:


> Thank You Olie for letting me know about this forum. Looks like a very nice group of Poodle lovers!!
> 
> Suri's pedigree is http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=366454
> 
> parents OFA http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1189434#animal
> http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1278138#animal
> 
> There have been some questions about why we had Suri spayed.
> 
> every litter we breed, I'm thinking 2-3 generations ahead. even tho Suri has a beautiful long neck, pretty head, nice depth of chest, and good rear angulation, she also has a gay tail and her shoulders set forward. I get flack all the time for being to critical on what we keep...lol
> 
> even tho we don't have a lot of dogs ( generally less than 6 adult dogs in our home, my daughter Kelsey has the same), I want our babies to have more individual attention. I think Suri will have a great time in her new home!!!
> 
> I don't run a rescue ( at least that what I tell my hubby..lol) but we always seem to have something end up on the doorstep that needs care and a fresh start. If you breed, then do rescue...if you don't breed , then do rescue anyway. we keep a link to Carolina Poodle rescue on our website. They can always use donations of $$
> 
> any other questions , you can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> Gloria and the crazy tintlet Spoos!!


Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!! Thanks be to GOD A breeder that tests  And posts it for all to see 
WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME


----------



## Buck

I am so happy for you and your new family member. My next Standard Poodle I wish for would be a silver. She is very pretty and sounds like she is going to be very fun!


----------



## plumcrazy

Olie said:


> I DID! But it's the last one!


Yeah... just keep tellin' yourself that!  



Olie said:


> I was torn for the longest time on red too.........but I can just come here and look at yours and everyone else's.


Please do! I love to show off my Bug!


----------



## Poodle Lover

Welcome to the forum Gloria,

Your dogs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jak

tintlet said:


> Thank You Olie for letting me know about this forum. Looks like a very nice group of Poodle lovers!!
> 
> Suri's pedigree is http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=366454
> 
> parents OFA http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1189434#animal
> http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1278138#animal
> 
> There have been some questions about why we had Suri spayed.
> 
> every litter we breed, I'm thinking 2-3 generations ahead. even tho Suri has a beautiful long neck, pretty head, nice depth of chest, and good rear angulation, she also has a gay tail and her shoulders set forward. I get flack all the time for being to critical on what we keep...lol
> 
> even tho we don't have a lot of dogs ( generally less than 6 adult dogs in our home, my daughter Kelsey has the same), I want our babies to have more individual attention. I think Suri will have a great time in her new home!!!
> 
> I don't run a rescue ( at least that what I tell my hubby..lol) but we always seem to have something end up on the doorstep that needs care and a fresh start. If you breed, then do rescue...if you don't breed , then do rescue anyway. we keep a link to Carolina Poodle rescue on our website. They can always use donations of $$
> 
> any other questions , you can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> Gloria and the crazy tintlet Spoos!!


Wow! Your dogs look amazing.
I have come across your website before and admired your dogs.
They all have such beautiful faces and amazing colour, your silvers are the silver that I love the most.


----------



## amerique2

I love your beautiful silver girl. Hope you'll continue to post photos of her for us to enjoy.


----------



## Olie

tintlet said:


> Thank You Olie for letting me know about this forum. Looks like a very nice group of Poodle lovers!!
> 
> Suri's pedigree is http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=366454
> 
> parents OFA http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1189434#animal
> http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1278138#animal
> 
> There have been some questions about why we had Suri spayed.
> 
> every litter we breed, I'm thinking 2-3 generations ahead. even tho Suri has a beautiful long neck, pretty head, nice depth of chest, and good rear angulation, she also has a gay tail and her shoulders set forward. I get flack all the time for being to critical on what we keep...lol
> 
> even tho we don't have a lot of dogs ( generally less than 6 adult dogs in our home, my daughter Kelsey has the same), I want our babies to have more individual attention. I think Suri will have a great time in her new home!!!
> 
> I don't run a rescue ( at least that what I tell my hubby..lol) but we always seem to have something end up on the doorstep that needs care and a fresh start. If you breed, then do rescue...if you don't breed , then do rescue anyway. we keep a link to Carolina Poodle rescue on our website. They can always use donations of $$
> 
> any other questions , you can reach me at [email protected]
> 
> Gloria and the crazy tintlet Spoos!!



I'm glad to see you!! 

There were a few questions but out of respect I had not spoken to you about giving out your information so I did not do it publicly. 

Gloria has been wonderful, open and honest and LOVES her dogs & family. I felt like I was interviewing for the perfect job and was dying to get it!! We cannot wait to have Suri join our family and the circumstances are ideal! We are dog lovers and I am sure Suri will be very happy here. 

And I agree her dogs are amazing!!


----------



## g8dhorse7

Suri is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! I know you all are going to have the best time together. I miss my silver spoo, Zoie, so much. Love and cherish her and she will give it all back to you.


----------



## Locket

Gorgeous girl you're getting Olie! My bf saw a silver the other day and really liked its colouring. I think our next spoo (not for MANY years) will be a silver spoo. 
Congrats on getting such a lovely gorgeous girl!!


----------



## SECRETO

Olie,

I just wanted to send an early Congrats on getting your new girl Suri! She really is beautiful along with all the other poodles on the Tintlet site. I was already a fan of Karen Sisco's parti's and poodles in general so seeing some of her dogs were out of Sisco dogs was pleasing to see. Good job finding a good breeder. I think you'll be happy with your new girl...love the name too!

Tintlet,

Im just in love with your boy Rune! He's so gorgeous I could look at him all day. lol


----------



## taxtell

Wow, she is pretty.
Big congratulations!


----------



## artsycourtneysue

WOW she is really beautiful. Her coloring is a given-so gorgeous, but also her expression is very sweet as well. Congrats!


----------



## Olie

artsycourtneysue said:


> WOW she is really beautiful. Her coloring is a given-so gorgeous, but also her expression is very sweet as well. Congrats!


Yes it is a given lol.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

Todays the day I will be watching for family pics tonight. Congrats


----------



## bigredpoodle

WOOHOO taday is the day good luck to you !


----------



## Honeytown

I'm new to the forum but can't resist contratulating you on Suri! What a gorgeous girl--so feminine with such a sweet expression too. Wow! I bet she will turn heads when you take her out anywhere at all!

She and my new pup share an ancestor: JC Boutime's Dreamcatcher! 

Wishing you and your new girl many happy days ahead,
Susan


----------



## taxtell

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Trillium

I bet you're so excited today. Please post pictures of your new girl in her new home and let us know how she is settling in


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Oh my goodness...you mjust be beside yourself with excitement!!! Can't wait to see photos of your gorgeous girl with her new humans!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ

We also have a black 2 1/2 yr. old female that shares ancestry with your new girl. Gr. grandparents: ( AM CH Lake Cove Moonvalley Loverboy ) and ( JC Boutime's Dreamcatcher ). Also have a 2 yr. old cream male whose grand parents are: ( Louie Kaye Stevinson ) and ( Mimi Kaye Stevinson ) on the top side, and (Sisco's Mr. Hollywood ) and ( Frosty Jeweled Chablis ) on the bottom side.


----------



## WonderPup

Ooohhhh HOW PRETTY!! Hope she is home safe and sound by now and doing well. Can't wait to see updated pictures!!


----------



## Olie

Thanks everyone!! Suri is all that we expected and more! We didn't get home until around 6 last night. We met Gloria and Kelsie and spent some nice time together as she came prepared with lots of information on various topics with Suri and poodles in general. Suri is doing really well. Her nerves got to her a little yesterday, and maybe some turkey from the day before  so we are working throught that. I have to say Olie loves her to pieces!! The Poms are coming along better then expected

I am so happy she has been trained so well!! 

I only have a few pictures of the homecoming but I will be updating more on both Suri and Olie - I am thinking now Olie might be a big boy!! 

Also SECRETO I met Rune and was a handsome big boy!
FUZBUTS - That is pretty cool stuff, small world!

Thanks to the poodle forum I was matched with Suri!


----------



## amerique2

Gorgeous family! Glad she's home with you. Yes, please, more photos when you can.


----------



## KPoos

Oh how fun, new dog home! She'll settle in soon.


----------



## Aidan

Olie, where are you located in South Carolina? Anywhere near Charlotte, NC? I'm moving to Charlotte in January, would love to be near some dog-friendly people. I'll only know a handful of people in the area.

At least Charlotte seems very dog friendly! So many dog parks and outdoor places to eat that allow pets and even a dog-bar where you can grab a few drinks and bring your pooch along as well.


----------



## Olie

Aidan said:


> Olie, where are you located in South Carolina? Anywhere near Charlotte, NC? I'm moving to Charlotte in January, would love to be near some dog-friendly people. I'll only know a handful of people in the area.
> 
> At least Charlotte seems very dog friendly! So many dog parks and outdoor places to eat that allow pets and even a dog-bar where you can grab a few drinks and bring your pooch along as well.


Myrtle Beach. About 3 hours from Charlotte. Sounds like a perfect spot. We have 2 in the area. The one charges, I haven't been there yet, but if your ever in the area - let me know and I will as well.


----------



## Aidan

I know we definitely plan on visiting grandfather mountain state park in NC, looks beautiful. I think they have camp sites around there as well.


----------



## Keithsomething

I love the shot of Suri and Olie beside each other its adorable xD

congratulations on the new addition to your family!!!
shes absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Buck

Olie said:


> Myrtle Beach. About 3 hours from Charlotte. Sounds like a perfect spot. We have 2 in the area. The one charges, I haven't been there yet, but if your ever in the area - let me know and I will as well.


Hey, I live in New Bern, NC about 3 hours from you. I am so happy for you and your new addition. She is beautiful! Your poms look beautiful too. CONGRADULATONS COLOR]


----------



## bigredpoodle

Olie said:


> Thanks everyone!! Suri is all that we expected and more! We didn't get home until around 6 last night. We met Gloria and Kelsie and spent some nice time together as she came prepared with lots of information on various topics with Suri and poodles in general. Suri is doing really well. Her nerves got to her a little yesterday, and maybe some turkey from the day before  so we are working throught that. I have to say Olie loves her to pieces!! The Poms are coming along better then expected
> 
> I am so happy she has been trained so well!!
> 
> I only have a few pictures of the homecoming but I will be updating more on both Suri and Olie - I am thinking now Olie might be a big boy!!
> 
> Also SECRETO I met Rune and was a handsome big boy!
> FUZBUTS - That is pretty cool stuff, small world!
> 
> Thanks to the poodle forum I was matched with Suri!


Welcome home Suri !! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Major Congrats!!! She is Beautiful! I saw her a little bit ago on the Tinlet website, and knew as soon as you posted pics who she was. I havnt been on much lately (very busy!), but i didnt even know you were looking for another poodle so soon. :embarrassed: I like Tinlet poodles. I have a friend that has a puppy from them, and the person who owns Rileys stud is "co-breeders" (partners???) with Tinlet. Im glad everyone gets along so well! More pictures please!


----------



## Olie

bigpoodleperson said:


> Major Congrats!!! She is Beautiful! I saw her a little bit ago on the Tinlet website, and knew as soon as you posted pics who she was. I havnt been on much lately (very busy!), but i didnt even know you were looking for another poodle so soon. :embarrassed: I like Tinlet poodles. I have a friend that has a puppy from them, and the person who owns Rileys stud is "co-breeders" (partners???) with Tinlet. Im glad everyone gets along so well! More pictures please!


Well after my BF got Olie - I knew I was ready for a bigger dog (then the pomies) and I only wanted a SP. After much going back and forth between Silver and Red. There is something about a silver that makes me smile. I love them. And then seeing Suri, I was done - I had to have her. 

I'm very content now!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Olie....She is a very pretty girl, annd it looks as if she and »Olie are going to be just fine together. Congrfatulations. A lovely pack you have there!!

Buck: How is your little one coming on...better I hope, with all the scary stuff behind you now.


----------



## Olie

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Olie....She is a very pretty girl, annd it looks as if she and »Olie are going to be just fine together. Congrfatulations. A lovely pack you have there!!
> 
> Buck: How is your little one coming on...better I hope, with all the scary stuff behind you now.


Thank you so much!


----------



## WonderPup

Yay!!! Congrats, how exciting for you! Looks like everyone is settling in. She sure is pretty!! But then Silvers are my favorite...


----------



## Marian

Congrats, Olie, but remember, it's not official until you add Suri to your profile! LOL

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Olie

Marian said:


> Congrats, Olie, but remember, it's not official until you add Suri to your profile! LOL
> 
> Beautiful girl!


Ha! I will get on that


----------



## Olie

WonderPup said:


> Yay!!! Congrats, how exciting for you! Looks like everyone is settling in. She sure is pretty!! But then Silvers are my favorite...


Uh huh I figured so anytime you posted and I read it, it intensified my want for a silver seeing your profile pic!!! It's all good.


----------



## WonderPup

rofl, sorry... Hey I only have ONE silver in my house (at the moment) My other spoo is cream ... well kind, she is still a little pink from halloween. My other dogs are blonde and strawberry blonde  

I don't know why I am so drawn to grey colored animals, I had blue rats, a silver guinea pig up until reccently, and reeeaaalllly wanted a grey cat before we ended up with the demon white kitty. LoL


----------



## wishpoo

CONGRATS !!!!!! 

What a beautiful dog, oh my !!!! She and Olie look sooooo cute together - I LOVE the colors of both of your poodles ; ))) !!!! 

So cool that you are moving to SC - as far as I know both NC and SC are really beautiful states with friendliest people !!!!


Best of luck with your new baby and the future move :car:


----------



## Olie

wishpoo said:


> CONGRATS !!!!!!
> 
> What a beautiful dog, oh my !!!! She and Olie look sooooo cute together - I LOVE the colors of both of your poodles !!!!
> 
> So cool that you are moving to SC - as far as I know both NC and SC are really beautiful states with friendliest people !!!!
> 
> 
> Best of luck with your new baby and the future move :car:


I am not moving wishpoothat was a reply I did, I am in SC already and it is a pretty good place to live. We miss our family. They are in PA.


----------



## wishpoo

Oh sorry :doh: LOL, BUT - all the same ha ha - you are so lucky to have such a beautiful pooches and live in such a cool and friendly place !!!!

I NEVER met anybody from any Carolina that was nothing but honest and generous person and polite in every way !!!!

There must be something "in the air" LOL 

I lived in PA for a while , Pittsburgh !!! I did not like the climate - just too extreme for me :smow: and :flame: and nothing in between LOL


----------



## Cdnjennga

Congrats on your beautiful new girl Olie! She really is a looker.


----------



## Spencer

She is gorgeous! Look at those eyes!

Congrats on getting her, Suri and Olie look like they already love each other!


----------



## dbrazzil

Very beautiful. She is lucky to have a good family.


----------



## Dogsinstyle

You should have one of these.....


----------



## Olie

Dogsinstyle said:


> You should have one of these.....


You have the cutest collars and I like purple on her - a light shade. I need get on your site because I still need to get the Ohio State one for Olie


----------



## artsycourtneysue

she is just beautiful!!! Congrats!! I love her proud regal expression...so sweet!


----------



## jester's mom

Congrats on finally getting her, she is an absolute beauty! I LOVE the shot of her sleeping on her bed. Looks like you got yourself a wonderful match and all your dogs look great.


----------



## g8dhorse7

Suri is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Grayce Mckinney

Olie said:


> I am finally going to get my Silver girl! (If all goes well)
> 
> She is 1 1/2. I have been talking with the breeder for weeks and she has been wonderful. Her name is Suri and I plan on keeping that name. She will be coming from a good home too so the transition should be fine. All my other dogs came as pups so this will be a nice bonus! Wish me luck!


Please tell me the name & location of your lovely silver’s breeder. I’ve looked for silver standards for a year now. Grayce


----------



## Charlie's Person

Olie said:


> I am finally going to get my Silver girl! (If all goes well)
> 
> She is 1 1/2. I have been talking with the breeder for weeks and she has been wonderful. Her name is Suri and I plan on keeping that name. She will be coming from a good home too so the transition should be fine. All my other dogs came as pups so this will be a nice bonus! Wish me luck!


Wow! Gorgeous dog. You are so lucky to find her. I spent 2 years listed on several poodle rescue sites and never got a single call. Each time I would reach out in response to a posted dog I got a snarky reply that people who lived in apartments really weren't considered "suitable" . Never mind that I was a retiree who could be with the dog 24/7 , lived next door to a massive woodland and spent 3 days a week at my parents' 100 acre farm. Finally got lucky with Charlie the Poodle. So happy for you









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## cowpony

Grayce Mckinney said:


> Please tell me the name & location of your lovely silver’s breeder. I’ve looked for silver standards for a year now. Grayce


Grayce, I took the liberty of removing your personal phone number and email from your post. This is an exceptionally bad year for puppy scams; I hate the idea of personal information being harvested from this board and used in a scam.

Olie hasn't hasn't posted here for quite some time. Going through the thread, it looks like her girl came from Tintlet. That breeder is still active. My blue pup has some silver ancestors from Terrifick and Mithril lines.


----------



## Grayce Mckinney

cowpony said:


> Grayce, I took the liberty of removing your personal phone number and email from your post. This is an exceptionally bad year for puppy scams; I hate the idea of personal information being harvested from this board and used in a scam.
> 
> Olie hasn't hasn't posted here for quite some time. Going through the thread, it looks like her girl came from Tintlet. That breeder is still active. My blue pup has some silver ancestors from Terrifick and Mithril lines.


Thank you SO MUCH for this info !!!!!


----------

